# 1st wine, 1st label



## BrianD (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll be allowing guests to sample my first wine earlier than I should, but I really need to meet a deadline.....

Brian


----------



## grapeman (Mar 29, 2007)

Very nice label Brian. I can picture that on the finshed bottle now. When you get it done post a picture of the labels on the bottles.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 29, 2007)

Very nice indeed.....And welcome...Hope you stay while and share your wine and label making experiences with us...


----------



## Wade E (Mar 29, 2007)

Very Cool!


----------



## MichaelZ (Mar 29, 2007)

Very Cool Brian... Can you tell us what "software" and or what label manufacturer (ex. avery) you are or are planning to use?
Thank you..


Michael*Edited by: MichaelZ *


----------



## BrianD (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll most likely go inkjet low tech. Microsoft Paint for the image, and muselage or glue stick to attach to the bottle.


Brian


----------



## Waldo (Mar 30, 2007)

Great label Brian. I suppose the lady is going to be one of the recipients of the wine?


----------



## BrianD (Mar 30, 2007)

Waldo said:


> Great label Brian. I suppose the lady is going to be one of the recipients of the wine?



She'll get a bottle. But she'll have to leave it at home to age and then enjoy it when she's home for a visit



. I don't think Baylor University, a Baptist institution, would care to discover it in her dorm room in the fall.



Brian


----------



## Wade E (Mar 30, 2007)

Is this your daughter?


----------



## BrianD (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes. My favorite senior picture from the set....not her favorite, though.

Brian


----------



## Wade E (Mar 30, 2007)

Hope she and others including you enjoy it! Shes a knock out!


----------

